# Great Stuff Vines



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

How to make creepy vines from Great Stuff foam and cheap greenery.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

very cool


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's very similar to the method that I use. Weird.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I use this stuff.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1289225

take the leaves off dollar tree vines and glue them on this stuff, spaced further apart.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great Idea....Is there anything that you can't do with Great Stuff Foam Spray?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Troll Wizard said:


> Great Idea....Is there anything that you can't do with Great Stuff Foam Spray?


Clear your sinuses. I tried once, and made a huge mess.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

Troll Wizard said:


> Great Idea....Is there anything that you can't do with Great Stuff Foam Spray?


I will keep trying til I find something.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think GS comes in a flexible form too. It's for windows I think and in a blue can if I remember right. The black can is for maximum expantion, the red can is the standard GS.
I was thinking that the flexible stuff would be more forgiving when putting the vines up.
Just a thought.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

*pic*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks good. I like the textural element that the GS foam gives. Need to start looking for plastic plants at yard sales now too. Dollar stores or JoAnnes (with a coupon) would also make a good source. I can see vines on my pilars and tomb walls this year.
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## greenpasta (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the things I learned from my first Halloween decorating experience last year is that spray foam is totally awesome, if sometimes a bit of a pain in the rear. 

This is something I never would have thought of though, and the end result looks fantastic!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

link is dead


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

So sorry the link is broken. beadyeyedbrat.com is down and I'm not sure if/when it will be back up. I'll try posting it here.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

*Great Stuff Vines Tutorial*

I put all the pics in my album here, went to my archives and located the original tute. Doing a lot of cutting and pasting, so bear with me if things are out of order or don't match up.
Here goes:








I took armature wire and bent it into a vine-y shape and used hot melt glue to attach greenery picks, then covered one side
with foam.








Making two at a time.








Turned over, doing the other side.








Let the foam cure for about an hour on each side, then turn over and add more foam. I let it sit overnight before I spray
painted it brown, green and red.








to be continued....


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

Last part:
Colors are added a dash here, a dash there, then go back and hit it where you can still see yellow. Allowed to dry for an hour, then
turned over and the other side is done. Tomorrow we will see about touch up.








Dry and done:


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for adding the photos. Are the vines still flexible enough to change the shape every year or do you think the GS would crack off over time?


----------

